# High dose of Masteron



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

So im planning my cycle and come across a discussion on another forum. just wonder what you guys think?

high dose of masteron >700mg ew..

experiences??


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> So im planning my cycle and come across a discussion on another forum. just wonder what you guys think?
> 
> high dose of masteron >700mg ew..
> 
> experiences??


Mast seems to be increasingly popular these days but I cant say I have run it that high mate.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am considering the very same for my next cycle with a 150mg base of testosterone and anavar as the oral on/off. Goal will be to add strength without gaining (much) weight. But have not done it yet.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Mast seems to be increasingly popular these days but I cant say I have run it that high mate.


what did you run it at bud?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SK50 said:


> I am considering the very same for my next cycle with a 150mg base of testosterone and anavar as the oral on/off. Goal will be to add strength without gaining (much) weight. But have not done it yet.


your looking pretty lean already mate. if i can get close to that ill be laughing!

looking at a test mast tren cycle, test maybe around 250, mast 600-700 and use tri tren at 300mg ew..


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> what did you run it at bud?


Most was 400mg I think mate.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> your looking pretty lean already mate. if i can get close to that ill be laughing!
> 
> looking at a test mast tren cycle, test maybe around 250, mast 600-700 and use tri tren at 300mg ew..


I don't have much fat to lose, I just don't want to go above 90kg at the moment (PL).

I've been really keen on the idea of high mast after reading some other forums and a few posts by bill roberts. Hardly any sides, good strength gain (so I hear), look awesome while on, vascularity etc... can't think of any negatives really unless it makes you lose hair

Would love to hear from anyone else who has used it as the primary AAS in a cycle...


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Most was 400mg I think mate.


ok cool, i understand that people say had moderate doseages for steady long periods and i am one to preach that too BUT on the other hand, if your trying to strip up and 3-400mg mast is getting you pretty hard and dry, why would you not up it to 600+ and SEE what results you get? not saying you should have but this is how im thinking atm! and its all about trial and error hey!


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I run mast in every cycle, it's heavily under rated imo. You just look harder denser throughout, it's good for strength gains also.

I ran it at 400mg and up to 7-800mg week. Deffinatly I remember at 1ml ed a year or so ago so 700mg/week was absolutly fan bloody tastic.

Having said that 400-600 seems to be a good spot for most.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Subbed:

Was thinking of running low dose tren, but it messes with my head so decided against it.

Was thinking of running 300-400mg mast with 750mg test and 100mg Var

Worried about the hairless though, so in to see what other people say first.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

Mast is great, you can run it w/o test too btw, works better than test for some people but you do need a higher dosage. If you're not prone to hair shedding and prostate issues then go for it.

It's great to lose water weight at the end of a long ester run with watery compounds. To really ''see'' mast you need to be as close to single digit as possible.

Primo is still king, it's like Mast on steroids but finding legit primo is difficult and it's very expensive (+ you need a higher dose). If you look around most pro's cycles include primo.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lewishart said:


> I run mast in every cycle, it's heavily under rated imo. You just look harder denser throughout, it's good for strength gains also.
> 
> I ran it at 400mg and up to 7-800mg week. Deffinatly I remember at 1ml ed a year or so ago so 700mg/week was absolutly fan bloody tastic.
> 
> Having said that 400-600 seems to be a good spot for most.


nice. what did u run along side your mast? and what doses?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> nice. what did u run along side your mast? and what doses?


I normally just run TTM blends with a oral in there around 100mg ED.

But i tend to split up my blends and buy test tren mast individually and jab them as you can be more sure typically that it will contain a higher mg/ml active tren for example, as they can discuise it behind the other compounds as its a expensive raw.

normally 1ml ED so 700mg/week of each. Drop some mtren with test suspension in there 

If i do long estered i tend to run higher as its easier to get in the higher mg for obvious reasons. But i keep the mast around 800mg/week max. Love mast


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lewishart said:


> I normally just run TTM blends with a oral in there around 100mg ED.
> 
> But i tend to split up my blends and buy test tren mast individually and jab them as you can be more sure typically that it will contain a higher mg/ml active tren for example, as they can discuise it behind the other compounds as its a expensive raw.
> 
> ...


was thinking of running 250 test (sus), 300 tren (tri tren), 450 mast p.. just using 3 jabs a week at 2,5ml each.. and also may add Primo in there at 500mg ew IF i bring some back from Turkey in the next couple weeks.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> was thinking of running 250 test (sus), 300 tren (tri tren), 450 mast p.. just using 3 jabs a week at 2,5ml each.. and also may add Primo in there at 500mg ew IF i bring some back from Turkey in the next couple weeks.


I wouldn't really bother with promo at 500mg week, it's a great compound I ran Bayer schering pharma grade years back at 750mg week or something and I didn't notice much. It's really for quality.

But you have to think about how primo is super expensive to buy as a raw so bare that in mind when you think your getting 500mg/week minus the enanthate ester also.

Mast will do fine ino. Save your cash and spend it on your nutrition every week, will benefit you way more than adding another compound in.

But lots of guys are very blasé about the above, it's become so much more accepted to fly in another compound to try and 'cut down' rather than get up at 5-6am do fasted cardio, train your ass off and diet properally.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

lewishart said:


> I wouldn't really bother with promo at 500mg week, it's a great compound I ran Bayer schering pharma grade years back at 750mg week or something and I didn't notice much. It's really for quality.
> 
> But you have to think about how primo is super expensive to buy as a raw so bare that in mind when you think your getting 500mg/week minus the enanthate ester also.
> 
> ...


i already get up at 5am do 45 mins fasted cardio 4 x a week. 5 weight sessions a week PM and i diet properly..

still not where i wanna be lol.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> i already get up at 5am do 45 mins fasted cardio 4 x a week. 5 weight sessions a week PM and i diet properly..
> 
> still not where i wanna be lol.


Good man, I wasn't directly referring to you anyway. Just the general thesis.

Eat more.... I bet you think your diet is spot on it always can be better.

Have you tracked your macros daily? And matched that with your average daily caloric expenditure?

You have to be in a pretty big surplus to gain hypertrophically.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In my avi I was running 600mg mast e and 750mg test e (both wildcat) and loved it!

Currently on a cut and I'm running 600mg mast e again, but this time it's Neuro Pharma and 750mg Alpha Pharma test e. Just started week 5 of the cycle so early days yet but expecting good results as diet is bang on (with the help of @Bad Alan lol).


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> In my avi I was running 600mg mast e and 750mg test e (both wildcat) and loved it!
> 
> Currently on a cut and I'm running 600mg mast e again, but this time it's Neuro Pharma and 750mg Alpha Pharma test e. Just started week 5 of the cycle so early days yet but expecting good results as diet is bang on (with the help of @Bad Alan lol).


U seen much difference between mast e n p?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I think @mal like mast at high doses? Maybe he can chip in.

Least I think it was Mal lol


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> In my avi I was running 600mg mast e and 750mg test e (both wildcat) and loved it!
> 
> Currently on a cut and I'm running 600mg mast e again, but this time it's Neuro Pharma and 750mg Alpha Pharma test e. Just started week 5 of the cycle so early days yet but expecting good results as diet is bang on (with the help of @Bad Alan lol).


Did you need an AI with that amount of mast in there?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> U seen much difference between mast e n p?


Probably still too early yet as I've literally started week 5 today, but I defo feel much better. If I was pushed for an answer, I'd say yeah if I keep on progressing how I am currently....

I do 2 3ml delt jabs each week and I've not had one bit if pip yet (just jinxed myself lol), smooth as silk!!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Probably still too early yet as I've literally started week 5 today, but I defo feel much better. If I was pushed for an answer, I'd say yeah if I keep on progressing how I am currently....
> 
> I do 2 3ml delt jabs each week and I've not had one bit if pip yet (just jinxed myself lol), smooth as silk!!


Alright cool, be interested in how your next 5 weeks go


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Did you need an AI with that amount of mast in there?


I use .5 adex every third mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I think @mal like mast at high doses? Maybe he can chip in.
> 
> Least I think it was Mal lol


There was a thread on another forum,comp guys running a gram plus,i think more

Than 1-5 gram was causing water retention i think,but around a gram.2 was

Doing incredible things,i didnt run it that high though,too expensive,but at

600 and androlics was pretty awesome..would love to try the higher dose at

Some point,people were saying it was melting fat lol..?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> i already get up at *5am do 45 mins fasted cardio 4 x a week*. 5 weight sessions a week PM and i diet properly..
> 
> still not where i wanna be lol.


Fukc that!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

mal said:


> There was a thread on another forum,comp guys running a gram plus,i think more
> 
> Than 1-5 gram was causing water retention i think,but around a gram.2 was
> 
> ...


Knew it was you lol

I'm running mast next blast, doses tbc but it will be along side test and that's it.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> In my avi I was running 600mg mast e and 750mg test e (both wildcat) and loved it!
> 
> Currently on a cut and I'm running 600mg mast e again, but this time it's Neuro Pharma and 750mg Alpha Pharma test e. Just started week 5 of the cycle so early days yet but expecting good results as diet is bang on (with the help of @Bad Alan lol).


When running that much it must be a fair bit if oil. How do you split the jabs?

I'm currently a week into 600mg test 400mg mast - pinned it all in one go last and 4ml felt like a lot to stick in my glute.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

What is the best (and most reliable lad) for mast? It appeared on that gear testing thread that a lot of masteron was either not present in ttm blends or something else other than masteron.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

mal said:


> There was a thread on another forum,comp guys running a gram plus,i think more
> 
> Than 1-5 gram was causing water retention i think,but around a gram.2 was
> 
> ...


Haha am thinking of taking 600-800mg mast with around 500 test. Not sure if should go for mast e or p though


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

before a week or so I was running 420mg/w mast p, further 175mg test p and 700mg tren a.

mast is awesome! but it shreds your hair definitely. 

I went down to 210mg/w. if it doesn't get better, i have to kick it out.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I swear i didn't notice no difference between 100mg of mast p ED to 400mg PW apart from a serious breakout of backacne


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

MrM said:


> When running that much it must be a fair bit if oil. How do you split the jabs?
> 
> I'm currently a week into 600mg test 400mg mast - pinned it all in one go last and 4ml felt like a lot to stick in my glute.


Tbf it's only 6ml (3ml of each)EW.

I spilt it into two 3ml jabs, one in each delt.

4ml at once in your glute is fine, no need to split that IMO. The less jabs the better I say!

I've gone up to 5ml in my glute and never had any problems, 3ml in my delts would be my limit though tbh.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm running 2ml (500mg sus) 2ml (600mg) mast and 1ml eod tren a and the mast has been brilliant but would be pointless unless body fat is already low'ish!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

DagoDuck said:


> before a week or so I was running 420mg/w mast p, further 175mg test p and 700mg tren a.
> 
> mast is awesome! but it shreds your hair definitely.
> 
> I went down to 210mg/w. if it doesn't get better, i have to kick it out.


Doesn't take everyone's hair pal its only if you have the baldness gene running in you already! I've been fine and been on it for weeks now


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> I'm running 2ml (500mg sus) 2ml (600mg) mast and 1ml eod tren a and the mast has been brilliant but would be pointless unless body fat is already low'ish!


Does mast e give much difference in results to mast p ?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Wardy33 said:


> Does mast e give much difference in results to mast p ?


Never run mast p I'm using mast e but surely its just the ester that's the difference. One being long the other being short


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

JR8908 said:


> What is the best (and most reliable lad) for mast? It appeared on that gear testing thread that a lot of masteron was either not present in ttm blends or something else other than masteron.


^ what he said ?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

mal said:


> There was a thread on another forum,comp guys running a gram plus,i think more
> 
> Than 1-5 gram was causing water retention i think,but around a gram.2 was
> 
> ...


To clarify, do you mean 1.5 gram was causing water retention, but 2 grams was doing incredible things? or 1 gram?

Don't suppose you have the link to the thread do you ? If you can't post it here could you pm me please?


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SK50 said:


> To clarify, do you mean 1.5 gram was causing water retention, but 2 grams was doing incredible things? or 1 gram?
> 
> Don't suppose you have the link to the thread do you ? If you can't post it here could you pm me please?


He said .2 of which I gathered he meant 1.2 g


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> He said .2 of which I gathered he meant 1.2 g


ah, I get it now thanks


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

SK50 said:


> ah, I get it now thanks


Still that seems excessive though


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> Still that seems excessive though


I don't know, sounds hardcore but I was reading another forum recently where guys were saying 1.4g masteron by itself (with either base test or HCG) was giving "tren like strength gains" without the sides


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf it's only 6ml (3ml of each)EW.
> 
> I spilt it into two 3ml jabs, one in each delt.
> 
> ...


Havnt manned up enough to do delts yet, but will do soon I recon.

I prefer the idea of less jabs to give sites a rest, but six mil in one syringe would look scary.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd rather stick to Orange pins on a 3.5ml syringe and smash it in the quads lol. Nice n simple.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Old n fat said:


> ^ what he said ?


I think Apollo came good, well It wants to as I've got the Mast325 coming PMSL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MrM said:


> Havnt manned up enough to do delts yet, but will do soon I recon.
> 
> I prefer the idea of less jabs to give sites a rest, but six mil in one syringe would look scary.


Delts are so easy mate, you'll never go back lol


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

Am looking forward to introducing mast e into my cycle 

Currently just started in last 3 weeks 125mg test e, 600mg tren e and once bodyfat is a bit lower will be introducing mast e at 600mg a week.

Hopefully the mast will combat any water iv gained as will have been running 100mg dbol a day for 30 days at that point.

Will be finishing the cycle with 100mg of winstrol a day


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

A great side of mast....epic boners

I get twinges going over speed humps, down boy:laugh:


----------



## kniterider (Nov 24, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> A great side of mast....epic boners
> 
> I get twinges going over speed humps, down boy:laugh:


Coupled with tren I should be a pornstar lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wardy33 said:


> Haha am thinking of taking 600-800mg mast with around 500 test. Not sure if should go for mast e or p though


Well they said to avoid enth,that it was

To mild...so go with prop,2 mil shots ed!


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

Can anyone name a few good labs with Mast E?


----------



## BKUK (Jun 26, 2009)

Leoniidas said:


> Can anyone name a few good labs with Mast E?


Cambridge


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've just bought some Cambridge mast p to run with some testolics. First time using mast but looking forward to it!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

shadow4509 said:


> I've just bought some Cambridge mast p to run with some testolics. First time using mast but looking forward to it!


Wish I was low enough bf to see the benefits right now


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Wardy33 said:


> Wish I was low enough bf to see the benefits right now


Never really understood this one. , I'm not sure iv ever been low enough bf to enjoy the full reward of mast , but it offers so much that you can still get loads from it on cycle ?

I liked it until the last vial I had was loaded up with tren and sent me on my way to being a sweaty freak that couldn't sleep 

Lately seems a lot is not a lot better?

I am tempted to run some again just gotta be nice and free from other **** !


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> Can anyone name a few good labs with Mast E?


signature labs mast e was excellent mate!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I loved mast even on a small dose was getting sexual frustration about an hour after sex! Awsome physique but the sex drive was unbearable after a few weeks


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

GMO said:


> signature labs mast e was excellent mate!


Hi mate,

im in struggling to find any mast e, I can get Puro Mast E and Med-Tech Mast 200...

any experience with either mate?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> im in struggling to find any mast e, I can get Puro Mast E and Med-Tech Mast 200...
> 
> any experience with either mate?


Sorry mate not used either but if had to choose if go with med tech


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

Leoniidas said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> im in struggling to find any mast e, I can get Puro Mast E and Med-Tech Mast 200...
> 
> any experience with either mate?


ive heard mixed reviews of both those labs.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

kniterider said:


> Am looking forward to introducing mast e into my cycle
> 
> Currently just started in last 3 weeks 125mg test e, 600mg tren e and once bodyfat is a bit lower will be introducing mast e at 600mg a week.
> 
> ...


How you finding the low test high tren?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> Never run mast p I'm using mast e but surely its just the ester that's the difference. One being long the other being short


I would think there's also more active mast in the prop due to the ester weight. I can't quote exact mgs's though.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> im in struggling to find any mast e, I can get Puro Mast E and Med-Tech Mast 200...
> 
> any experience with either mate?


Med tec are fuming ****e


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you take masteron and stop hairloss completely with fina? I'd love to try a high dose of masteron for cutting but last time I tried it at 400mg/w my hairs were falling off like crazy in only 2 weeks from starting it :S


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

GMO said:


> signature labs mast e was excellent mate!


How much & what were you running it with mate?

Thanks bro


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

varman said:


> ive heard mixed reviews of both those labs.


Me too mate, that's why reluctant to shell out hard earned cash for either mate


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

grizzzly said:


> Can you take masteron and stop hairloss completely with fina? I'd love to try a high dose of masteron for cutting but last time I tried it at 400mg/w my hairs were falling off like crazy in only 2 weeks from starting it :S


Unfortunately not. Masteron is not affected by 5AR - it is already a DHT derivative - therefore inhibition of the 5AR enzyme with finasteride will not affect masteron. You can only protect yourself topically.

5AR inhibitors will protect you from the test -> DHT conversion only - so may be helpful if high dosage test is in the cycle as well.

Masteron is generally considered unsafe to MPB prone individuals.


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> How much & what were you running it with mate?
> 
> Thanks bro


500 zafa sust, 500 mast e and i think about 12.5mg aromasin eod,


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

GMO said:


> 500 zafa sust, 500 mast e and i think about 12.5mg aromasin eod,


Sounds like a tasty stack, was it a cut or lean bulk? What were your results mate much gain?


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

Leoniidas said:


> Sounds like a tasty stack, was it a cut or lean bulk? What were your results mate much gain?


was a more a tidy up recomp cycle after a very dirty test/npp bulk after weight loss due to surgery.. results were very nice mate, very few sides, lost some fat, gained some nice strengthand muscle got vasucular as f!ck and looked much lower bf than i was, it really tightens you up. id really have liked to to 750 of each looking back  ,


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Unfortunately not. Masteron is not affected by 5AR - it is already a DHT derivative - therefore inhibition of the 5AR enzyme with finasteride will not affect masteron. You can only protect yourself topically.
> 
> 5AR inhibitors will protect you from the test -> DHT conversion only - so may be helpful if high dosage test is in the cycle as well.
> 
> Masteron is generally considered unsafe to MPB prone individuals.


Cheers mate your contribution is really appreciated, always some proper scientifical answers


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Good luck finding genuine masteron it's getting much harder the last good stuff i had was Rohm a couple of hrs after taking 100mg i was ****ing like a race horse and waking up very dry unlike the mts, fueza, infiniti stuff i've had lately which i think is test p or even eq either way it's not ****ing mast p i know mast p well and this is not right.


----------

